
Ask HN: What are some opportunities that will cause a step change in my career? - vganonymous
I recently read this amazing post by Sam Altman titled &quot;How to be Successful - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.samaltman.com&#x2F;how-to-be-successful&quot;. He speaks about moving towards a career that has a compounding effect. Its something that I have read about before as well and I find it super motivating   but I am not sure how and where I can apply this.<p>To give you some more context, I am an experienced mobile developer working in a fairly popular mobile-first company but when I think about what my next career move should be, none of the opportunities around me excite me. Even though I have built a fair amount of expertise in mobile development, I feel that going to a different FAANG company and adding another screen to their app is not making any difference to the world or my career.<p>I would love to know how others think about this. What are some opportunities and domains that truly are capable of causing a step change in my career. What are some concrete steps I should be taking ? Can someone give me an example of this in practice ? Is starting my own company the only way to accomplish this ?
======
paktek123
I found that moving away from a big Corp to a start up really increased what I
produced. It varies from company to company but some move much faster than
others. I managed to join a complete green field start up and had a great time
implementing and delivering results at a much faster rate. This helped create
a compounding effect on my career. I also found that once I get to a point
where I pretty much had grasp of most things to the point I was "comfortable",
was the time to move onto unknown territory and learn something new. This way
I keep learning, when I stop is when it gets boring (same day in and out).

------
JSeymourATL
> when I think about what my next career move should be, none of the
> opportunities around me excite me.

Look for problems to solve; problems are Goldmines.

On this subject, Peter Diamandis is brilliant >
[https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-
goldmines](https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-goldmines)

